# factores de crecimiento planetario [plaquetario]



## Iratxo

Hola!


¿Alguién sabe cómo se dice eso en inglés? Al parecer es una técnica de mesoterapia para el rejuvenecer el cutis.

Gracias de antemano,

Iratxo


----------



## Ginny27

¿En qué contexto encontras la frase?


----------



## Iratxo

Es una lista de servicios de un centro de estética, tratamientos faciales, más en concreto.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Planetario" ...?!?!


----------



## Iratxo

k-in-sc said:


> "Planetario" ...?!?!



Sip. Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de qué relación tendrá eso con la estética, pero así se llama la técnica... y no encuentro traducción por ninguna parte!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds made-up, to put it politely. So just translate it literally: planetary growth factors.


----------



## Iratxo

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds made-up, to put it politely. So just translate it literally: planetary growth factors.



That's what I've done. It doesn't seem to be made-up, at least not by them. Check this link I've found: http://guiamexico.com.mx/empresas/sportmed.html. It's some kind of regenerative therapy. And then, there's a lot of info about "factores de crecimiento", which is some kind of therapy with mother cells or something like that. I don't know if they are related...


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, they mean "factores de crecimiento pla*qu*etario." They need to fix that in the original.
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1....,cf.osb&fp=2ff056847070ddc9&biw=1092&bih=519

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platelet-derived_growth_factor


----------



## Iratxo

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, they mean "factores de crecimiento pla*qu*etario." They need to fix that in the original.



Acabáramos!!! I'll tell them. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, at least it's a real treatment and not some sort of astrology voodoo thing ...


----------



## Iratxo

Jajajajaja. I've already told them. I hope they'll change it, 'cause I can imagine people going to the spa people hoping for cosmic illumination while they get a facial massage...


----------

